# SOLD 1992 18-ft Achilles Bucket Boat "WHALE" of a boat!



## Priceless (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm looking for something like this Whale. Is it still for sale? Thanks


----------



## kablitz (Jan 19, 2016)

Hello! My apologies, I have been away for a week. Yes, it is still available. Feel free to call me at 303-668-five three seven four to chat.


----------



## kablitz (Jan 19, 2016)

Priceless said:


> I'm looking for something like this Whale. Is it still for sale? Thanks


Hello! Sorry to say WHALE has sold. Thank you for inquiring!


----------

